# Lush photo: Harborview Sweeter Than 'Shine



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Shes beautiful! Congrats Lush!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

First of many I'm sure. She is a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

FANTASTIC! Big congratulations.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Congratulations!! Beautiful girl you have there.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, she wagged herself silly for the judge's exam. He was very nice about it.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful girl! Congrats!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We are in Putney, Vermont at the moment. It is such a strange culture traveling so far to compete, but it is fun.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She looks wonderful-congratulations Jill!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

She is just gorgeous and so grown up looking!! I can not wait to see how she matures even more


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats Jill, She is so pretty!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations! She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Congrats!!! She *is* most certainly an eye catcher!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow! what a face! She is gorgeous! The photos is amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww, thank you everyone! I am grateful to Jenn Craig for entrusting her to me. She is such a bright, easy puppy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

she is just gorgeous! congratulations!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

What a gorgeous girl you've got! Congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She is a beauty !! Congratulations


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, we will see how day 2 goes with judge Michael Faulkner, lol. Almost everyone is kind to the 6-9 puppies, so hopefully she will have a good time.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations and good luck again today!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

She looks great! I'm glad her first show experience was a good one


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

She looks great, Jill!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It was hot as blazes today. It was still a good experience though, and she has her blue ribbon collection started, lol.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

How can someobey not be puppy friendly!!! Glad she is racking up the blues!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

kfayard said:


> How can someobey not be puppy friendly!!! Glad she is racking up the blues!


 I agree! She is a beauty. How does Lush and Copley get along? I can see them playing nonstop.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy said:


> I agree! She is a beauty. How does Lush and Copley get along? I can see them playing nonstop.


Exactly, they play endlessly, although Lushie and Tally also have a zoomies/playbow thing they do. Poor Copley is Lushie's chew toy.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

She is so very beautimous


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations! Beautiful Lush is going to have a spectacular career.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone! She is a sweet thing.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

She's a very pretty puppy. Waggy butts in the ring are much better than the alternative


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Jill, do you have a stacked photo of Lush? I'd love to see one. Cody, Harborview My Time to Shine, was at our house last week and he's developing nicely. Great bone, nice angulation, short coupled, a nice puppy indeed! I was just interested to compare the two!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She is utterly, ridiculously gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

She is one of prettiest girl goldens I have ever seen!!! Just love her!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Jill, do you have a stacked photo of Lush? I'd love to see one. Cody, Harborview My Time to Shine, was at our house last week and he's developing nicely. Great bone, nice angulation, short coupled, a nice puppy indeed! I was just interested to compare the two!


I will take a nice one for you in Fitchburg, or have Keller snap one in the yard. This past weekend, I had to hide so she didnt see me, lol. It is nice to hear Cody is looking so nice. Our handler loves Lushie bc she is "cute, cute, cute, and a great little mover".
However, she doubled Lush's food bc she needs some weight.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

S0 much for the show!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

LOVE IT!!! Her muddy upside down smiley face is just precious!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

So cute! That is one heck of a mud puddle!


----------

